# Learning BJJ with no Gi???



## Baoquan (Aug 5, 2002)

This may well be a dumb question, but anyways....

I'm planning learning some BJJ (Woohoo!!). I've never done any before, and in fact, with the exception of about 2 months of Judo when i was 9, i've never done any grappling at all.

I also haven't worn a gi in years, and don't really want to. My question is..is it reasonable for me to ask the instructor i'm thinking of training with to instruct me sans Gi (private lessons..not intending to disturb his classes). I'm not looking for competitive BJJ, but to extend and broaden my effective knowledge and application. Given that i dont wear a gi, and i see very few people wearing them in the course of natural life...

So...is it worthwhile pursueing BJJ on this no-Gi condition, or should i be looking for something else in the grappling ouvre??  

Thanks in advance

Baoquan


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2002)

My instructor often says "Here's what to do if he isn't wearing a gi/if it's a street situation". You may find you get enough of what you need in a regular class. Also some people feel the gi is a learner's device--that it's easier to learn by using a gi to grab onto, then later transferring that knowledge to no-gi situations where you must grab a body part instead.

Private lessons are common in BJJ but can be pricey. You can ask for what you want but many schools are focused on their competition record and may not share your self-defense interests.

There are also variations such as Vale Tudo and Luta Livra, a Brazilian submission system.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2002)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2008


----------



## Baoquan (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks, that does answer a few q's. On consideration, i think i'll just walk into BJJ as a complete blank, and see where it takes me.

Cheers

Bao.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 15, 2002)

The differences between gi and no-gi are non-trivial.  If you wish to train no-gi, even privately, make sure the BJJ instructor actually trains no-gi themselves.

And beware the submission grapplers who say "it's just like BJJ, but without the gi".  More often than not, folks who train without the gi substitute speed and power for skill/technique.

I myself train and teach BJJ both gi and no-gi.

    - Kyle


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 16, 2002)

Without a gi or say your opponent has no gi on. You lose several good clothing type chokes, and arm locks happen or are done more frequently than chokes without a gi on. My training partner/student is 285lbs about 85lbs heavier than me when going NHB, I get the best results with ground & pound, forearm choke and figure 4 armlock, and a couple times guillotine choke. I believe both ways have good view points. The gi helps with doing chokes it forces you to guard your neck more than no gi type training. Training without the gi on, there are alot of things that don't work now. The main thing is position is pretty much the main principle with or without a gi on.
Bob    :asian:


----------

